# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  Διάσπαση προσοχης

## mihalis

Τον τελευταιο καιρο σκεφτομαι εντονα μηπως εκτος απο την ψυχωση που εχω πασχω και απο διασπαση προσοχης.Δεν ειμαι καθολου συγκεντρωμενος,ειμαι υπερκινητικος,εχω ανησυχια και δεν εχω καθολου καλη μνημη και προσοχη.Καποιος αλλος με αυτα τα συμπτωματα και θελω να ακουσω τις γνωμες σας πανω σε αυτο.

----------


## seleios

εγω, εχω ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη, και πασχω και απο διαταραχη ελλειματικης προσοχης.. ομως εχω απιστευτα καλη μνημη (το μονο καλο)

----------


## maus

απο οσο ξερω μπορεις να κανεις ενα εγκεφαλογραφημα για να δεις τη διασπαση της προσοχης.

----------


## elis

δεν δειχνει το εγκεφαλογραφημα την διασπαση προσοχησ την ψυχωση δειχνει αλλαξε φαρμακο φιλε αυτο ειναι απο τα φαρμακα που εχεισ!!!

----------

